# Solicitud de consejo [RESUELTO]

## Latinvs

Buenas.

Quería pediros consejo sobre qué programa de virtualización instalar.

Resulta que necesito usar un programa de dictado, Naturally Speaking, para ser exactos; la versió nque ttengo no se instala en Wine, así que he decidido instalar un programa de virtualización. Durante cierto tiempo he usado Virtualbox y no tengo queja alguna, pero leo a gente tan encantada con KVM que ahora dudo.

Mis necesidades son muy básicas: un XP para poder ejecutar los escasos programas que no tienen equivalente en Linux y ya está. No voy a virtualizar cuatro sistemas a la vez ni nada parecido. ¿Quizá KVM sea demasiado para lo que necesito y debería quedarme con Virtualbox o incluso para virtualizar una sola máquina notaría mejoras frente a VB?

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## msardisco

Creo que en tu caso lo mejor sera VirtualBox. La implementacion es mas rapida e intuitiva y no necesitas de la leve mejora en la performance que te daria KVM.

Aparte, podes usar el modo seamless de VirtualBox para tener minimamente integradas las aplicaciones Windows en el escritorio.

----------

## Latinvs

Sí, me decanto por Vbox. Gracias, msardisco.

He instalado ambos y KVM va lentísimo, está todo el rato "rascando" mi disco duro, y sobre todo, parece que no se pueden (o al menos yo ni he sido capaz ni he encontrado información clara sobre ello) usar carpetas compartidas por el SO anfitrión y el huésped sin instalar y configurar Samba, movida absolutamente innecesaria y despilfarradora de recursos para necesidades sencillas como la mía.

Así que si alguien con dudas parecidas lee esto, no niego que KVM sea la mejor elección para necesidades de cierta complejidad, pero si uno quiere algo básico, que no lo dude: Virtualbox.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

yo virtualbox tan sólo lo uso para una cosa : jugar a algún juego, pal resto uso casi siempre kvm.

Que dicho esto me sorprende que KVM te vaya lento, no tengo números, pero yo diría que kvm es al menos igual de rápido que Virtualbox. Hasta donde sé hacen uso de las mismas tecnologías asi que en la práctica no creo que se debería notar diferencia alguna salvo a lo mejor en cosas muy concretas.

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

A ver si alguien puede confirmar o aclarar una diferencia fundamental entre KVM y VirtualBox.

KVM requiere un procesador que pueda ejecutar instrucciones específicas para virtualización mientras que VirtualBox no.

Dicho de otra manera, con VirtualBox se puede virtualizar siempre mientras que con KVM no.

Si es así, algunos no tenemos elección.

----------

## Coghan

La respuesta es sí se puede. KVM lo puedes usar siempre que tengas un procesador que soporte paravirtualización y el kernel activado al respecto, en su defecto puedes usar qemu (KVM es qemu + el soporte de la CPU) y funcionará igual que KVM salvo por las ventajas que proporciona el hardware.

En portage tienes dos paquetes para ambos casos

```
app-emulation/qemu

app-emulation/qemu-kvm

```

----------

## quilosaq

No estoy de acuerdo.

KVM necesita de qemu pero no es qemu y mantiene el requerimiento de procesador con soporte hardware para virtualización.

Creo que no son de la misma categoría .KVM y VirtualBox.Si lo serían VirtualBox y qemu.

----------

